# A poor man’s quick change tool holder rack



## Wxm88 (Jan 28, 2018)

Here is a cheap tool holder rack. It is made of 1” aluminum angle bracket, less than $6 from homedepot.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 28, 2018)

Takes some heavy angle to hold my CXA holders. Even some of my BXA holders are heavy.  Great simple idea.  I bet I can make some 2" angle work.  Thanks for sharing.

Ken


----------



## Wxm88 (Jan 28, 2018)

4gsr said:


> Takes some heavy angle to hold my CXA holders. Even some of my BXA holders are heavy. Great simple idea. I bet I can make some 2" angle work. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Ken



The bracket is strong enough. 2” bracket should do for the BXA. I happened to have the piece of wood around in the garage. If I have to improve it, I will probably replaced the wood backing with some metal piece.


----------



## kvt (Jan 28, 2018)

I have one similar, that I used full Alum angle then also took the Alum angle and attached it like you did.  Also adjusted it so I had some wide areas for things like boaring bar holders, and my holder with my gage mounted in it, etc.   Makes it a little heavier but figured it would hold up.   Problem is it fills up to quick may have to redo it a put them a little closer together or make it a double row.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2018)

Here is another idea; this is mounted on my lathe's back bench, and there are racks on both sides, one on the back and the rest on the front with a small shelf for small tooling such as tool bits, small boring bars, etc. On a lathe at my shop that I sold, there is a similar one mounted on the lathe's headstock. Also shown are pictures of the lower part of the bench/cabinet showing storage for the lathe's accessories; the tool holders shown are Aloris CA size; I use the back side rack primarily for larger long boring pars and the die heads shown,  I had the angle bars bent at a local fab shop in 48" lengths. And yes, I built the cabinet too -----


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks just like the one I made last week.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2018)

Just the same, only different ----


----------



## British Steel (Jan 28, 2018)

I picked up several 2 Local Currency Unit 10-packs of galvanised steel angle brackets from my local AldiLidl, they're perfect size for BX toolholders (dovetail sits on loosely but won't slip off), I intend to mount them to some galvanised Unistrut I scrounged when they were fitting new cable trays/raceways at the lab' - will pop some pics up once I get the Tuits (busy with son's motorbike and the New(to me) Big Compressor that someone else has already had a go at (result: start capacitor confetti...)

Dave H. (the other one)


----------

